
Being Attacked at Gunpoint Helped Me Understand Conservatives - tomd
https://medium.com/@marykatefain/being-attacked-at-gunpoint-helped-me-understand-conservatives-9a8ec9e61272
======
dijit
Contrapoint: if /he/ didn't have a gun, how would you have felt?

